# Frustration with Tidal 70



## Letsfish (Jul 11, 2017)

I do a water change every week on my tanks.My 29 gallon tank has a Tidal 75 on it and for the last 3 water changes I had to remove the filter from the tank and take it apart to get the impeller to work and this is becoming a real PITA, otherwise it is a great filter and does a good job.So this morning out of frustration I put my AC 70 back on.


----------



## Letsfish (Jul 11, 2017)

I contacted Seachem and they think it may be my impeller so they are sending me another one. I hope this solves the problem


----------



## SueD (Nov 20, 2010)

I love my Tidal 55 and Tidal 75 filters and have never this problem with them not starting right up - one of the characteristics I like best over the Aqua Clear filters. With the impeller/pump totally submerged in the tank I can understand how it would be more than frustrating to have to nudge the impeller to get it started. Seachem states that these are self cleaning pumps and self priming impellers. 

Hopefully, this is just a bad part and the replacement will solve your problem. At least they have been responsive to you so far, which is good to know should I have any similar issues in the future.


----------



## rick dale (Feb 26, 2014)

*Tidal filters*

SueD. I just bought 2 110 Tidals. The surface skimmer isnt working well at all. It looks like the water flow is pulling the surface junk from around the corner of the filter , right past the skimmer , and right back into the tank. Is there a trick to getting the skimmer to skim the surface water ?


----------



## Letsfish (Jul 11, 2017)

Do you have the water level just below the top of the grate,this will also help eliminate any splashing noise.You might also try to adjust the inflow with the adjustment nob.


----------



## SueD (Nov 20, 2010)

I haven't paid much attention to the skimmer but isn't there a plastic piece that closes the skimmer if you want and a dial to move this piece open or close? - Too lazy to look at mine right now. Make sure it's open. I also run mine a little less than full flow.


----------



## rick dale (Feb 26, 2014)

There’s no dial control for the skimmer. The dial next to the skimmer only controls the filter flow. And either way , low or high flow , the skimmer doesn’t skim the surface well at all. It also has very little suction from the suction tube that extends down into the tank. And yes , the dial is open all the way. I do like that the pump is inside the tank so you don’t have to worry about the oring leaking . I also like the media basket , and the lock piece that holds it down. And the pump has really strong flow , that is adjustable. Have emailed and called Seachem numerous times the last 2 days with no success. I did get a real person once , whom immediately transferred me to an answering machine. One other thing , I have 2 tidal 110 on my tank and they are super quiet. I will keep them for now. Just gotta figure out how to skim the surface.


----------



## Letsfish (Jul 11, 2017)

When I called them and from the Automated system I selected Tech Support and was directed to someone who was very nice and she said she was going to send me a new impeller.


----------



## Kayak83 (Apr 18, 2017)

Anybody else notice their intake at the tube is incredibly weak? Seems like the majority of the filtering is happening at the top. I've noticed a lot of junk on my substrate after switching from my canister.


----------



## micheljq (Oct 24, 2012)

Mine is a Tidal 55, and no issues with it since i purchased this summer. I don't stop it when doing maintenance.

When i prime it, it starts even if the filter itself is empty, it siphons the water from the tank and starts. I am impressed.

I hope they resolve your issue.

Michel.


----------



## Kayak83 (Apr 18, 2017)

Just heard back from them and basically was asked to clean it, etc etc. I'll be returning it if I can.


----------



## Letsfish (Jul 11, 2017)

It took over a month for the impeller to arrive and have not put the Tidal 75 back in service because the AC 70 is working perfectly fine.


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

I bought 2 about six months ago, 1 for my 60 Gallon discus tank and 1 for a 30 gallon tank with tetras. They worked well for the first couple months and then kept getting plugged up continuously and impeller issues. 
Couldn't understand it as I keep my tanks and filters meticulously clean. I had used Marine Emperors w/Bio-wheels for years, even on my discus tanks, so I know how to maintenance a HOB filter. 
Frustrated, threw both in garbage and replaced with Fluvel canisters. 
I wouldn't recommend this filter, despite excellent customer service.


----------



## Kayak83 (Apr 18, 2017)

Since I put my canister back on my tank, maybe I'll use the Tidal just for an overpriced surface skimmer if I can't return it, although it's a bit bulky. There were so many glowing reviews around the web but I'm not sure why now.


----------

